# Black cat (with brown flecks) run over. Enfield,North London



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

***CROSS POSTED***

FOUND ON STREETLIFE, ENFIELD, NORTH LONDON...IT SAYS:

"Sadly on Wednesday evening on the junction between Southbury Road, Kimberley gardens and Fotheringham Road a black cat was badly run over. 
The cat had managed to pull himself down into Fotheringham Rd where a young couple had found him and called the RSPCA who came and took the cat into care about 10pm. 
If anyone within that local vicinity has lost their pet cat please get in touch with the local RSPCA. The cat was mostly black in colour with Brown flecks, like tortoiseshell. Shorthair and skinny. 
The cat had no collar or Microchip so perhaps a stray. EVERYONE should have their pets microchipped!! 
Hope the RSPCA was able to help this poor little one"

PLEASE SEE ORIGINAL POST VIA LINK.

LINK: https://www.streetlife.com/conversation/1o0ykjth4j77f/


----------

